# CR Home Page in new Microsoft Edge Browser



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello,

I found the following "issue" or small bug with CR Page in Microsoft Edge (the new version):
I'm working with Windows10 Professional 64bit.

I am logged in to canon rumors and I set the dark style theme as my default.
When I am on the Home page, the page is displayed in light style and my username is not displayed but instead the Log in key symbol is presented in the top right corner.



If I click on the key symbol to log me in I get the message that I'm already loggged in.



Clicking on the link to the forum list shows me the forum list in dark style and my username in the top right corner as well.



On My Android Phone the Homepage ist displayed correct With MS Edge when I'm Logged in.

Kind
regards
Frank


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------

